# 95 Altima Check engine light codes...which one is it?



## Steve Perry (Nov 25, 2005)

First off I'm a bit confused....I thought OBDII cars started in 96 but it seems like on these cars OBDII started in 95...can someone explain that? So down to the real stuff...I was driving and the check engine light came on and it drove fine. A few miles later at a stoplight it started stuttering so fortunately I was able to pull into a parking lot. It died but was able to be restarted. It would idle really funny and basically was not capable of being driven and I had to get it towed. I suspected a bad throttle position sensor. The next day I went to start it and it started and drove just fine, although the light was on. So I've done the ECU light flashing thing and come up with the following but don't know how to decipher it:

3 long flashes, 4 short flashes, pause.... 7 long flashes 7 short flashes pause..repeat. 

Where is a website that will tell me what these mean? thanks


----------



## Naijaboy (Oct 7, 2005)

Code 34- knock sensor
Code 77- Rear O2 sensor.

Change fuel grades recently?

Both codes MIGHT be related.


----------



## Steve Perry (Nov 25, 2005)

Well I just bought the car from some shady dealership and it was on empty. I originally thought it was out of gas so I filled it up and that didn't seem to help. But after getting it towed and waiting a day it started and ran fine.


----------



## Agoudine (Feb 19, 2005)

I also had the same problem. My O2 sensor just fell off the catalytic converter and was hanging on its wire. I have the same year car and the converter rusted trough and fell apart. There was no way to put sensor back - I had to put the new converter,sensor and pipes attached to it. So, take a look at the sensor. Those thinks are not to serious.


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

Steve Perry said:


> First off I'm a bit confused....I thought OBDII cars started in 96 but it seems like on these cars OBDII started in 95...can someone explain that? So down to the real stuff...I was driving and the check engine light came on and it drove fine. A few miles later at a stoplight it started stuttering so fortunately I was able to pull into a parking lot. It died but was able to be restarted. It would idle really funny and basically was not capable of being driven and I had to get it towed. I suspected a bad throttle position sensor. The next day I went to start it and it started and drove just fine, although the light was on. So I've done the ECU light flashing thing and come up with the following but don't know how to decipher it:
> 
> 3 long flashes, 4 short flashes, pause.... 7 long flashes 7 short flashes pause..repeat.
> 
> Where is a website that will tell me what these mean? thanks


Replace the O2 sensor first, clear the ECU and then see how it runs. If the car has not been tuned up you may want to do that. If the car is under warrenty from the "shady dealer" see if they will fix it. The knock sensor inform you something else if going on, don't replace it just yet, start simple. I suggest you purchase the Haynes manual $15.00 small inventment.

Altima's are know to have a few common problems:
Oil in the distrbutor<<< one of the most common
Leaky intake manifod gasket<<< one of the most common
Clogged EGR valves
MAF sensor clogged.
Good luck, other than th elist I mentioned, Altima's are pretty relaible


----------



## Steve Perry (Nov 25, 2005)

LONDONDERRY said:


> Replace the O2 sensor first, clear the ECU and then see how it runs. If the car has not been tuned up you may want to do that. If the car is under warrenty from the "shady dealer" see if they will fix it. The knock sensor inform you something else if going on, don't replace it just yet, start simple. I suggest you purchase the Haynes manual $15.00 small inventment.
> 
> Altima's are know to have a few common problems:
> Oil in the distrbutor<<< one of the most common
> ...


Thanks

I replaced the fuel filter for the hell of it, filled it up with gas and took it for a nice long test drive and it seemed perfectly fine. Didn't throw any fault codes. I think it had just sat for a while and probably picked up some water and other shit from the bottom of the tank since it was empty.


----------

